
Apple Mac Sales Slow to Lowest Rate in Two Years: Analysts - svtrent
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/10/08/apple-mac-sales-slow-to-lowest-rate-in-two-years-analysts/
======
JoeAltmaier
I wondered when pads etc would cannibalize desktop sales.

